# Problemas de grabación con PICkit 3



## canaric (Ene 17, 2010)

compre el pickit 3 pero no me trajo el software como el pickit2 que me habia armado de cloned. es mas lo conecte al puerto usb y cuando abro el pickit 2 (software) no me reconoce el programador pickit3. Que puede ser el problema o no es compatible pickit3 con el pickit2?????????

HAY ALGUNA SOLUCIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Ene 17, 2010)

Por supuesto que no son compatibles, pero en el foro de microchip lei que sacaran un software parecido al del pickit2 para el pickit3.
Yo creo que en los proccimos meses ya que estan trabajando en eso desde el año pasado.

Para grabar pics usa el MPLAB, no tienes otra opcion mientras no saquen el software.

salu2


----------



## canaric (Ene 17, 2010)

a bueno tenes el link donde viste ese comentario. entonces no me conviene devolverlo y cambiarlo por el anterior.


----------



## davidkepar (Sep 22, 2010)

hola yo me he comprado el PICKIT3 y he intentado grabar con el MPLAB. primero importo el.hex que he generado con el CCS c Luego en Proggramer>setting le digo Power 5V y activo la alimentacion, y anteriormente selecciono el programador PICKIT3 pero en ningún momento me da la opcion de grabar dentro de la pestaña programmer> me aparece desabilitada la opcion de grabar..??? me pasa con dos versiones diferentes de MPlab, tenia la MPLAB IDE v8.46 y he probado tambien con la MPLAB IDE 8.56.. pero no se que sucede estoy intentando grabar un PIC 16F84A y ya he probado a seleccionar el dispositivo para este pic .


Necesito vuestra ayuda a ver si podeis ponerme los pasos a seguir a ver si se me esta olvidando algo además he montado un conector y he puesto las patillas segun conector ICSD pero no se que sucede....


Ayudaa¡¡¡


----------



## winzony (Oct 9, 2010)

Visiten este video y preguntan al que lo subio yo tambien lo tengo y me parece una herramienta muy útil :


----------



## fileton (Nov 6, 2010)

En primer lugar saludos a todo el mundo.
Acabo de comprar un pickit 3 y cual ha sido mi decepción que no trae ningun zocalo para
grabar los pic, os prometo que he buscado por el foro pero todavia no lo tengo claro como conectar los pines, los he conectado como vienen en el manual del pickit 3 y no me funciona.
¿alguien puede ayudarme ? no tengo claro si hay que alimentar el pic en la protoboard o si
deberia de valer con la alimentación del pickit 3, por cierto el pic es un 16f84a

Saludos


----------



## jsernaga (Nov 10, 2010)

Para programar ese pic, ponlo sobre una protoboard, unicamente necesitas la resistencia entre MCLR y Vss, luego conecta todos los pines del pickit tal como aparece en el manual.

Despues en el MPLAB

En Configure - select device, eliges el   16f84a

En Programmer selecionas como programador el Pickit, y luego en "Settings.." del programador, en la pestaña "Power" chuleas la opcion "Power target circuit form Pickit 3".

Ya con eso te debe reconocer el micro y proceder a programarlo.

espero te sirva.


----------



## fileton (Nov 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias compañero  he hecho la prueba y parece que funciona.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Cuando comprar un PicKit 3, te viene una muy buena documentación (en Inglés) para todo. Después dejarás de decepcionarte. 

Eso te pasa por no informarte primero antes de hacer la compra. Para grabar un PIC16F84A te vale el grabador TE20x. O los de USB http://www.winpic800.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=19&Itemid=88 o el http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_info.php?cPath=23_85&products_id=582


----------



## fileton (Nov 12, 2010)

El problema es que no solo lo quiero para grabar el pic16f84 , si no otros pic en el futuro ,
además no creo que lo consiga al mismo precio que yo tengo para el kit3 
Lo probé con el 16f84 por que es con el que estoy familiarizado.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Que sepa te viene uno incluido con el PicKit 3. Cuando lo manejes bien. Mira los ejemplos del manual en inglés. Nos contara si realmente vale la pena el PicKit 3, ya que muchos prefieren el PicKit 2.


----------



## cobelec (Dic 12, 2010)

Que bueno tu documento, porque ya no veo imposible utilizar mi flamante pero hasta el momento inutil Pickit3, lo compré buscando una opción segura para empezar a trabajar con grabadores por puerto USB, pero no uso El MAT LAB espero importar desde PBP ( Proton ), agradeceré me puedas ayudar con el link o enviandome el Pickit3, versión Beta que comentas, estamos en contacto


----------



## pachonx (Dic 12, 2010)

Hasta el momento no hay suite para el pickit 3, todo debe hacerse desde MPLAB.
Extraño a mi pickit 2.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2010)

Tanto PîcKit 3 que al final veo muchos problemas y muy poca gente lo  puede ver.


----------



## hector88 (Abr 27, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos los del foro miren pues tengo un problema con el pickit 3 que no le he querido mover porque lo acabo de comprar y no quiero hacerle ningún dañor.. tengo el pic16F84A pero no se si el pickit lo reconosca ya que he visto informacion en foros de que no lo reconoce.. necesito de su ayuda y como poder programarlo gracias..


----------



## SandiBoy (Jun 2, 2011)

El pickit3 al igual que el pickit2 de microchip, no necesitan zócalo, podes hacer tu circuito directamente en la placa y de ahí sacar 5 pines tipo sil para poder conectar el pickit al circuito, en cuanto a la alimentación te recomendaría que lo conectes con la alimentación del circuito ya que podes ver como funciona inmediatamente termine de quemar el circuito.

Lo más importante es que no te olvides que no debes hacer pull up en los pines seleccionados por microchip como programación y no les pongas capacitores tampoco.

Busca las otra ventajas de ambos, podes utilizarlos como debugger y como un osciloscopio de 24 MHz.


----------



## washimosfet (Jun 8, 2011)

espero te sirva esta información

http://translate.google.com/transla...arch?q=pickit3+con+pic+16f84a&hl=es&prmd=ivns


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/problema-pickit3-pic-16f84a-28749/


Si alguien me puede ayudar diciendo cual es la diferencia entre el pickit2 y el pickit3 cuál es mejor?


----------



## washimosfet (Jun 8, 2011)

o usa un entrenador para evitarte todo esto el problema de los entrenadores es que son costosos pero te ahorras mucho tiempo

¿Alguien me puede decir qué diferencia hay entre el pickit2 & pickit3 cuál es mejor y por qué?


----------



## SandiBoy (Jun 13, 2011)

actualmente a mi parecer el pickit2 sigue siendo mejor que el 3 yo uso el pickit3 hace más de 1 año, fue cuando quise comenzar a meterme en serio en esto de los pic, estaba feliz, y un amigo que tenia el pickit2 me hizo notar que tenia un analizador lógico, en esa época me decepcione porque el pickit3 no tenía (No tiene hasta ahora) es un osciloscopio de 1MHz y hasta 5 Voltios, pero el pickit2 tiene dificultad para grabar algunos pic de la serie 24 además en la pagina de microchip anunciaron hace poco que el pickit2 puede ser actualmente mejor pero en el pickit3 en un futuro próximo se incluirá el analizador lógico de 24MHz. Por ahora lo venden con un dispositivo extra de third party. Actualmente tengo ambos, y una ventaja es que cuando me voy a trabajar no necesito ir con mi computadora a las empresas para actualizar el firmware de los dispositivos con los que vaya a trabajar si no que llevo el pickit3 y un conector de pared USB pequeño que tengo y ahí grabo los firmware, el pickit2 tiene lo mismo pero con un aparato extra que hace que el pickit2 si compras el aparato sea mas costoso.
Otra diferencia y tal vez la más importante es que el pickit2 ya no tiene soporte, y no se si deje de producirse pero si van a dejar de actualizarlo. El pickit 3 lanzo el programa de pickit3 recientemente hace menos de 2 meses, yo antes hacia el quemado con el mplab pero el pickit3 ya tiene un programa que te facilita el quemado con otras plataformas como PIC Simulator IDE, mikroC, PIC Basic Pro, etc. Antes que aparezca eso tenía que programarlo todo el asembler pero hace 2 meses no es tan necesario. Dejo el asembler para programar cosas complejas con temporizadores o interrupciones que hasta ahora no he encontrado un programa que las maneje bien.

Ahora como dice washimosfet si sos nuevo estaría bien que empeces con un entrenador, yo tengo el QL-200, la verdad que me ahorra mucho tiempo en pruebas excepto con la pantalla alfanumerica que no he logrado hacer funcionar, para lo cual me hice una placa aparte. aunque su pantalla LCD en blanco y negro funciona de maravilla con una que compré aquí a un amigo.

Bueno resumiendo, yo creo que vale la pena tener el pickit3. Aunque ahora no es mejor que el PICKit2 en muchas cosas este va a seguir creciendo, he leído sobre que cuando salió el PICKIT2 asombró con su desarrollo a casi 3 años de su lanzamiento, sobre todo el desarrollo de terceros, y recién en su última versión tuvo reconocimiento automático de dispositivos (Otra ventaja sobre el pickit3).


----------



## micromil (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola a todos, les presento mi problema, hace poco compre el pickit3  y estoy intentando grabar un 18f2550, he conectado el pickit como indica el manual ,en un protoboard, lo alimento via usb/pickit, y el programa  lo hago con ccs, ahora cuando quiero grabar hago todos los pasos, selecc. dispositivo, selecc, programador y grabo el .hex importado.entonces aparece en pantalla programming/verifing complete y cuando pruebo el pic este no esta grabado, tienen idea que pasa desde ya gracias a todos.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 4, 2012)

ya esta listo el software para pickit 3... yo me lo baje hace una semana... pero prefiero seguir usando MPlab jejeje


----------



## micromil (Ene 4, 2012)

Dinoelctro, me podes decir como se llama el sofware del pickit 3 y  donde lo bajo, gracias


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 4, 2012)

hola micromil... aqui te dejo el link para que lo descarges (pickit 3 standalone programmer app v1.0 windows)

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en538340


----------



## micromil (Ene 4, 2012)

Gracias por responder Dinoelectro, si necesitas alguna consulta,  estoy a tu disposicion, y si podes revisar mi consulta te agradeceria por que no encuentro solucion, hasta creo que queme mi pickit3, por que aveces graba el pic y a veces no, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## EdRuCa (Jun 26, 2012)

El programador PICKIT3 de la microchip es muy confiable y programa la mayoria de los microcontroladores con memoria flash pero no he logrado  programar nunca el PIC16F7x, he probado con varias conexiones entre el programador y el device(16F77):
        -con resist <10k entre VPP y VDD y los demas pines (PGC,PGD,VSS) punto a punto
      -con una red de resist  y diodo(fast switching) entre VPP y VDD y los demas pines (PGC,PGD,VSS) punto a punto
     -diodo entre VPP del programador y VPP del device, y el resto igual........



Pero siempre me pone un mensaje que en escencia dice.......
      ''que no coincide el ID del PIC le'ido con el esperado''

yo uso el MPLAB e incluso he programado otros micros con el PICKIT3 (el 16F628 ) no se que pasa con este.....................si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con esto, se lo agradeceria....


----------



## camarohero (Ago 2, 2012)

agradezco si alguien me puede ayudar con esto
tengo mi pickit3 debug express (flamante pero inutil hasta el momento)
Entonces baje la documentacion en pdf y microchip y segui el ejemplo y programe los primeros tres programas de ejemplo (hello led, blink y rotate led)

Como no entendi nada de la programacion "en C" de pic, me baje el compilador CCS y el plugin para mplab ide, luego copiaba y pegaba el codigo y lo grababa correctamente con mplab

Despues se me ocurrio aprender a usar la funcion on-the-go sin exito.

Al intentar grabar nuevamente la tablilla de practicas (pic18f45k20) con CCS ya no se pudo, entonces intente programar un ejemplo con el compilador C18 y funciona perfectamente, pero ya no puedo programarle el codigo de CCS

alguna idea??
se agradece


----------



## micromil (Ago 2, 2012)

tal ves te pueda orientar un poco a mi me paso lo mismo que a vos, el programa del pic lo podes compilar con el programa CCs que mencionaste, una ves que tenes el archivo .exe usa el programa que mas arriba me recomendo Dino y que anda maravillosamente, tal ves te haga falta construir el header que recomienda Microchip, y con eso grabas el pic, si bien cada uno tiene una preferencia determinada por un programa a la hora de programar te recominedo que sigas con el CCs por que es un programa muy conocido y muchos expertos y aficionados del tema han creado miles de aplicaciones, funciones y subfunciones para este programa, repito esto depende del gusto de cada uno pero para empesar el IDE Mplab de microchip es un poco pesado, espero que esta aclaracion te sirva saludos.


----------



## camarohero (Ago 2, 2012)

gracias por tu comentario
afortunadamente ya solucione mi problema
descargue el Pickit 3 standalon programer que menciono dinoelectro, genero mi archivo .hex con CCS y luego programo con el dichoso programa, funciona a la perfeccion
un tip. usando la funcion Auto Import Hex + Write Device ahorras mucho tiempo, compilas con el ccs y automaticamente graba el pic


----------



## Meta (Ago 3, 2012)

Con MPLAB y C18 o ASM funcona a la primera. Lo de pesado entender, cuando lo pillas, los ejemplso de Microchip te lo pasarás de lo grande.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a todos:

bueno me e comprado el pickit 3  y venia con un DVD de instalacion el pic programador y el usb

cuando trato de instalar el pickit me sale el siguiente error 1335.

dice que el error estas en el archivo data1 lo baje directamente de la pagina y sigue con el problema ya no se que hacer e instalado otras versiones hasta la 8.86 y sigo con el mismo problema a alguien le a pasado.







error 1:
http://fotos.subefotos.com/f8f9f1d6f86a62d1c797860b70f7751co.png

error2 :

http://fotos.subefotos.com/e62cc8e5b6f4ed44491a8863e696a540o.png

NO E PODIDO INSTALAR EL MPLAB IDE 8.70 NI SUPERIOR, PERO SI MPLAB X IDE LA VERSION DE 64 BIT.

AQUI DESCARGA --->>http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/mplabx-ide-v1.20a-windows-installer.zip

alguien a logrado conectar el pickit 3 a la pc?

respondo yo mismo:

e logrado conectar el pickit 3 a mi computador con esta aplicacion

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit_3_Programmer_1_0_Setup_A.zip
aqui arriba esta el link directo a la aplicacion.

la aplicacion nombrada arriba gracias dinoelectro...

lo que cabe señalar es que yo tengo sistema operativo de 64 bit el windows 7 ultimate.

y cuando lo conecto me reconoce el pickit 3aqui
en dispositivos e impresoras






pero una vez descargada la aplicacion de microchip (pickit 3 standalone programmer app v1.0 windows)

y sin conectar aun el pickit 3 ejecutenlo o si no quizas les pase lo que a mi que el programa no se ejecutaba y despues al desconectar el pickit 3 se abrieron como 10 programas del pickit 3.
(pongan compatibilidad xp y con permiso de administrador) no se si habra diferencias sin la compatibilidad.






abran la aplicacion y despues conecten el pick , van a la pestaña tool/check comunication.






y lo detecta de inmediato a mi no me dio problemas. despues en la misma pestaña 

tool/download PICkit  operation system 

eso creo es para actualizar el firmware si no me equivoco, si es asi que me corrigan.

ya con eso deberiamos estar OK si no me equivoco otra vez listo para programar lospics?
si vieron los videos. lograran ver la parte donde regulamos el voltaje lo encuentro genial.

encontre esta conexion en youtube en los videos laterales del video subido mas arriba. pongo la imagen aqui.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 6, 2012)

fileton dijo:


> En primer lugar saludos a todo el mundo.
> Acabo de comprar un pickit 3 y cual ha sido mi decepción que no trae ningun zocalo para
> grabar los pic, os prometo que he buscado por el foro pero todavia no lo tengo claro como conectar los pines, los he conectado como vienen en el manual del pickit 3 y no me funciona.
> ¿alguien puede ayudarme ? no tengo claro si hay que alimentar el pic en la protoboard o si
> ...



Hola compadre como conectaste el pickit 3 a la computadora que programas usaste y que sistema operativo tienes , me interesa saber eso por favor.


----------



## Meta (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola:

A lo mejor si te funciona si sigues estas normas.

http://diylightanimation.com/wiki/index.php?title=Bare_bones_PIC18F_programmer_interface

Saludo.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 9, 2012)

hola ya e comprendido cada dia mas estoy mas claro... no sabia bien como era la interfaz y como funcionaba pero ahora ya estoy con una idea y sigo peliando.  

ahora tratando de programar usando el mplab ide me baje a inwdopws xp para mejorar la estabilidad y tengo otro en windows 7 64 bit para ver diferencias sigo testeando el pickit 3


----------



## SandiBoy (Ago 14, 2012)

El pickit3 trae su propio software para Windows, Mac o Linux yo trabajo con Windows o Mac y lo podes descargar de la pagina de microchip, no el mplab porque es muy pesado si no el pickit3


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 15, 2012)

ya logre programar  el pic al final y el lenguaje lo hice en C con el simulator ide


----------



## hibiscusblau (Oct 8, 2012)

Buenos dias, 

Estoy haciendo un proyecto y no puedo grabar, o sea, quemar el dspic. Utilizo el MPLAB IDE 8.87, el PICKIT3 y el dsPIC30F6013A. 

En modo DEBUG mi LED parpadea, pero en modo RELEASE no me funciona. Me sale esto pero no hace nada... qué hago mal? 

PICkit 3 detected
Connecting to PICkit 3...
Firmware Suite Version...... 01.28.02
Firmware type......................dsPIC30F
PICkit 3 Connected.
Target Detected
Device ID Revision = 00001040

Programming...
Programming/Verify complete

Parece que no arranca el dsPIC una vez esta programado, porque si Programming/Verify is complete, entiendo que la PIC se ha "quemado" bien. Qué configuraciones hay que tener en cuenta?

Gracias


----------



## janabri28 (Jun 22, 2013)

micromil dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, les presento mi problema, hace poco compre el pickit3  y estoy intentando grabar un 18f2550, he conectado el pickit como indica el manual ,en un protoboard, lo alimento via usb/pickit, y el programa  lo hago con ccs, ahora cuando quiero grabar hago todos los pasos, selecc. dispositivo, selecc, programador y grabo el .hex importado.entonces aparece en pantalla programming/verifing complete y cuando pruebo el pic este no esta grabado, tienen idea que pasa desde ya gracias a todos.



Resolviste tu problema? Es que igual quiero grabar ese pic


----------



## jmpl (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola amigos. no se si este va aqui no encontre donde colocarlo si lo hice en el sitio equivocado me disculpo.

Hace tiempo compre el programador pickit 3 y lo he utilizado para hacer mis practicas de clases y me ah funcionado a la perfección, tenia como 2 semanas sin utilizarlo, ahora que lo hago cuando lo conecto el software me dice que no esta conectado cuando si lo tengo, no se porque, y por lo tanto no puedo utilizarlo, busque ayuda en el foro de microchip y nada ahora mi pc no quiere entrar en su pagina.. de paso.... 

utilizo windows 7 home basic, la versión beta del sofware del pickit3, y MPlab 8.90,( intente actualizarlo a la 8.92 a ver si resolvía el problema pero tampoco se soluciona) nuca me había pasado esto.

las 3 led estan encendidos( los de pickit3 ) cuando lo conecto y no cambian ese estado.
que podra ser?

Agradezco de antemano a quien pueda ayudarme, ya que lo necesito para entregar mis proyectos de la universidad, y en mi país ya estas muy costosos.

EDITO: me acabo de dar cuenta que cuando conecto el usb ya no hace el sonido característico de cuando cuando conecto un nuevo dispositivo.


----------



## Meta (Nov 22, 2013)

Desde que salió PicKit 3 como nuevo, muchos en los foros de Microchip no paraban de quejarse porque tiene muchos errores (ahora muchos corregidos) y faltan muchas funciones. Teniendo el Pickit 2, no vale la pena el 3.

De todas maneras, prefiero esperar para el futuro pickit 4 mientras observo como reaccionan los primeros compradores.


----------



## juanvivo (Dic 6, 2013)

Pues no sé que hago mal.

He descargado e instalado PICkit3 Programmer Application v3.10.zip, abro el programa y detecta el pickit3, pero no el pic. Se trata de un PIC24hj12GP201.

Lo he conectado según este esquema que en su día me corrigió el soporte de microchip.

¿Podéis decirme que hago mal? 

Tengo win 7 64.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jjcordoba (Dic 6, 2013)

la conexión del Vpp o MCLR se hace con una resistencia de 4.7 a 10 kohm, yo utilizo siempre una de 10 kohm, he encontrado ademas que en algunos casos es ideal programar el pic sin componentes es decir quitaría el capacitor a menos pues que el datasheet te indique que debe ir. algo adicional ya que utilizas el PICkit3 Programmer Application es chuliar donde dice target power ON, para que el pickit3 polarice el pic


----------



## NELSON SILVA (Mar 22, 2014)

hola hibiscusblau,

Yo he tenido inconvenientes tambien con ese tipo de dspic y parece que puede ser el zòcalo, del quemador por lo tanto es importante hacer una conexion  adicional con unos contactos, que  aparecen justo al lado de dicho zòcalo, el problema es que no tengo el dato correcto sobre que conexiones  hay que hacer a una protoboard...


----------



## yamilongiano (Mar 30, 2014)

hola mira no se cual es tu caso pero yo programo con PCWHD y este me genera el .hex
ahora el hexadecimal lo escribo o quemo  con un programa que es solo para el pickit 3 y me funciona hasta en windows 8.1

Ver el archivo adjunto 107621

cuando abras el pickit 3 programmer debes verificar la coneccion con el pickit 3 y la pc.

arriba en la pestaña tools/check comunication.
( no se si te hace falta download de operation system)

cuano hagas esto si tiene s bien conectado apreta read y te va a decir que reconocio el pic
si no, seleccionalo manual o verifica la coneccion.

personalmente no se si sera verdad. no marco nungun tiquet de VDD PICkit 3

la VDD ON marcada te entrega por el picki3 ,el numero que se encuentra al lado de on es el voltaje que saldra por el pickit3 por el pin 2(derecha  a izquierda y se encuentra marcado el pin 1 )

puedes ocupar el  auto import hex + write device ( yo ocupe ese)

o arriba en file importar y despues write.

con todo eso ya deberias poder grabar el programa sin ningun problema.

aqui abajo te dejo el archivo si te sirve...

http://www.filefactory.com/file/35zp5ugupuxj/PICkit%203%20Scripting.rar


la pagina de pickit 3 en microchip.
abajo estan los pdf de las conecciones como deben ser.

http://www.microchip.com/Developmenttools/ProductDetails.aspx?PartNO=PG164130#dtDocumentation


suerte...


----------



## NELSON SILVA (Abr 4, 2014)

Buen día...
Oye muy interesante tu respuesta, pero mi inconveniente radica puntualmente en los siguiente, yo programo en mplab con C30 y además estoy trabajando el dspic30f4011, el programa compila bien, pero a la hora de quemar o escribir el .hex he tenido inconvenientes, puesto que tengo un quemador  en el cual he trabajado hasta el PIC 16f877a, pero tengo entendido que no soporta el dspic mencionado anteriormente y además, este no se puede quemar colocándolo en el zócalo, sino hay que hacer unas conexiones desde el quemador hasta una proto.., de acuerdo  a esta configuraciòn "40 pines VPP=1, VDD=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=25, PGC=26 ", pero no funcióna…

Me gustaría saber si se les ha presentado este inconveniente y les agradecería me compartieran una solución… gracias…


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 4, 2014)

Trabajé con el mismo pic hace unos cuantos años, usaba el ICD2. ¿Que programador estás usando?.
No olvides de conectar también los pines AVSS, AVDD (39 y 40), VSS y VDD en 20 y 21


----------



## Galix (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola amigos,

recientemente me compré un programador Pickit3 de la casa Microchip. Pues bien, utilizo en entorno MPLABX para desarrollar mi programa. Lo compilo y todo marcha bien (sin errores)

Conecto mi microcontrolador a la placa board con todas las conexiones pertinentes y conecto cada uno de los pines del programador a su patilla correspondiente.

Pero misteriosamente me funciona CUANDO LE DA LA GANA. Hay veces que me lo programa a la primera. Otras no hace nada. En otras ocasiones tengo que desconectarle el mini-usb y reconectarlo, tras lo cual se encienden las 3 luces del Pickit 3 constantes y tengo que presionar el botón para restablecerlo, y "a veces", tras este ritual funciona. O, al menos, antes era así.

Llevo ya un par de días en los que no puedo programar pues cuando lo intento me aparece el siguiente mensaje en el momento que MPLABX está conectando con el Pickit3:

*"Connecting to programmer...*
The programmer could not be started: Could not connect to tool hardware: PICkit3PlatformTool, com.microchip.mplab.mdbcore.PICKit3Tool.PICkit3DbgToolManager"

Estoy bastante cabreado ya pues no puedo avanzar en mi proyecto y no se si es por culpa de mi ignorancia en algo que se me escapa, por culpa del software, por culpa del Pickit3 que es defectuoso, por culpa del usb que no hay buena conexión...

Os agradecería que me ayudaran en lo que puedan y espero que alguien haya tenido este tipo de problema anteriormente y pueda ayudarme a solucionarlo. Gracias anticipadas.



Y se me olvidaba decir que lo hago en un Mac Book Pro


----------



## penrico (Jun 3, 2014)

Amigo, tengo el PICKIT3 también (original con todos los papeles) y tengo el mismo problema. Lo que he descubierto es que es muy sensible a ruidos y transitorios. Especialmente en la fuente de alimentación. Mi solución fue utilizarlo con una notebook y sin el cargador de la notebook conectado. Aparentemente el problema es que se producen bucles de masa entre el USB del PICKIT y la placa conectada. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Galix (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola perico,

entonce básicamente lo que hiciste fue utilizar otro PC? No he entendido bien como has podido seguir utilizando el pickit 3 sin problemas. ¿Podrías aclarármelo? Gracias.


----------



## penrico (Jun 3, 2014)

Con la notebook no he tenido problemas, con la PC de escritorio si. 

De todos modos los problemas vienen principalmente por la alimentación de la placa que estas utilizando, por ejemplo si tiene relés, si tiene picos de corriente cuando funciona el micro, si es switching, etc .


----------



## jjcordoba (Jun 3, 2014)

tuve problemas a la hora de programar desde mplab, lo instale varias veces y nada lleve el pickit3 a garantía y estaba bueno. leyendo en foros me encontré con varia gente en las mismas condiciones y alguien recomendó programar con un software llamado PICkit 3 en el cual importas el .HEX te lo dejo para que lo instales e intentes


----------



## Galix (Jun 3, 2014)

estoy utilizando una fuente regulada con un 7805. En principio debería de ser una señal limpia sin transitorio alguno. Sea como sea, pienso que es un fallo bastante gordo en la calidad del producto ofrecida por parte de Microchip.


----------



## penrico (Jun 3, 2014)

Galix,
             Estoy de acuerdo que es un problema de calidad. El problema más grave, segun mi punto de vista, es que no están aisladas las masas de la PC respecto a la masa del programador, el problema viene por ese lado. No tiene nada que ver que tengas un 7805, tampoco eso es una garantía especialmente en transitorios de alta frecuencia.


----------



## Galix (Jun 3, 2014)

ah vale ya entiendo...

pues qué bien...si descubro alguna manera eficiente de solucionar esto lo postearé para que otro no pierda el mismo tiempo que estoy perdiendo yo. Gracias penrico por la información. Un saludo.


----------



## danandoo93 (Jul 26, 2014)

BUENAS NOCHES.

soy realmente nuevo para la programación de MCU PIC, actualmente estoy trabajando en una aplicacion en la que requiero de un MCU para su correcto funcionamiento, estoy intentando trabajar con el pic 16f877a y adquirí el quemador PICKIT 3, cuando voy a programar conecto de forma correcta todos los pines del MCU al programador, inicialmente lo verifico, lo leo, borro el programa que ya de manera anterior había quemado, pero cuando intento quemarlo de nuevo, me sale ese error que se muestra en la imagen, no se realmente que pueda ser,   si alguien puede ayudarme seria perfecto, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

Buenas!

tengo una duda, y es que estoy intentando cargar mi primer programa en el pickit 3, y despues de haber tocado lo de la configuracion de la pestaña power y ponerlo a 5V, me dice que hay demasiada corriente por lo que no puede cargar el programa, ¿como puedo solucionar esto?

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola a todos yo tengo el pickit 3 y siempre a funcionado de maravilla, incluso usandolo de fuente para probar pequeñas cositas. Encender led usar botones etc...

Tambien he tenido un problema parecido de que no me lo detecta win 7 pero debes desintalar el pickit 3 por completo. (Los drivers) y luego reiniciar y volver a conectarlo. A mi me paso una vez y se soluciono, no se por que sucedio.

Deberia estar en stanby, power y active encendido, status apaga.

prueba en otro equipo si al conectarlo lo detecta. Si no lo detecta. Quizas paso a mejor vida. Por alguna mala coneccion o quizas le exigiste demasiado.

ten en cuenta que el pickit 3 no se debe usar para hacer funcionar el pic. En la guia que viene con el pickit 3 te sice cuanta es la maxima corriente que entrega, debes tener cuidado con eso.

***************************************************************




kraw dijo:


> Buenas!
> tengo una duda, y es que estoy intentando cargar mi primer programa en el pickit 3, y despues de haber tocado lo de la configuracion de la pestaña power y ponerlo a 5V, me dice que hay demasiada corriente por lo que no puede cargar el programa, ¿como puedo solucionar esto?
> 
> Un saludo!.



Ojo si quieres grabar el pic. Conectalo a una parte diferente del circuito. Un circuito aparte solo para programarlo. No por que tiene socalos. Puedes incorporar los cables a tu circuito en el protoboard y funcionara correctamente.

Intenta poner a 3,3 V  y luego programa el pic.


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> Ojo si quieres grabar el pic. Conectalo a una parte diferente del circuito. Un circuito aparte solo para programarlo. No por que tiene socalos. Puedes incorporar los cables a tu circuito en el protoboard y funcionara correctamente.
> 
> Intenta poner a 3,3 V  y luego programa el pic.



Exacto, he separado el pic de todo el circuito restante, con las conexiones necesarias desde el pickit 3 al pic (16f84a), pero me dice que hay demasiada corriente. He probado todas las opciones posibles, desde 3.0V hasta 5.5V y todas me dicen lo mismo.

¿Alguna idea de que puede estar ocurriendo?

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 5, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Exacto, he separado el pic de todo el circuito restante, con las conexiones necesarias desde el pickit 3 al pic (16f84a), pero me dice que hay demasiada corriente. He probado todas las opciones posibles, desde 3.0V hasta 5.5V y todas me dicen lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Alguna idea de que puede estar ocurriendo?
> 
> Un saludo!.




puedes poner una screenshot del programaby el codigo de error que que te genera, por favor.


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> puedes poner una screenshot del programaby el codigo de error que que te genera, por favor.



Por supuesto, aquí te pongo el enlace de la captura de pantalla, se muestra tanto el programa (muy muy sencillo, solo era para testear que cargaba el programa completamente) y el código de error.

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140805094809354595.jpg

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 5, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Por supuesto, aquí te pongo el enlace de la captura de pantalla, se muestra tanto el programa (muy muy sencillo, solo era para testear que cargaba el programa completamente) y el código de error.
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140805094809354595.jpg
> 
> Un saludo!.



mira yo comenzaria por revisar el coneccionado del pickit 3 ahi debe radicar el problema.
algun corto quizas.

saca una foto al coneccionado lo mas clara posible. o vuelve a armarlo.


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> mira yo comenzaria por revisar el coneccionado del pickit 3 ahi debe radicar el problema.
> algun corto quizas.
> 
> saca una foto al coneccionado lo mas clara posible. o vuelve a armarlo.



Aquí tienes el conexionado que he realizado

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140805102316118321.png

un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 5, 2014)

como duda tienes el pickit 2 o el pickit 3 aunque los terminales son los mismos creo, solo por preguntar.

que microcontrolador estas usando?.

creo que el problema es el coneccionado verifica que las coneccion este bien realizada.

recuerda que el pickit tienen el pin 1 marcado.  triangulo invertido. pin 1 de derecha a izquierda.


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> como duda tienes el pickit 2 o el pickit 3 aunque los terminales son los mismos creo, solo por preguntar.
> 
> que microcontrolador estas usando?.
> 
> ...



Tengo el pickit 3, sip, el 1 empieza donde la flecha, lo he comprobado todo varias veces y nada, lo mismo :/
Estoy usando el pic16f84a.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 5, 2014)

mmmm... segun lei deberia ser los contactos.

usa pickit3 que te adjunte usalo como administrador.

genera el .hex en mplab y despues lo programas con el pickit3 que te adjunte.

mira sigue esta imaguen para la coneccion:



pero primero conecta el pickit 3 solo sin circuito  y verificas su comunicacion.



si esta conectado bien:




si esta bien hecha la coneccion con el pic16f84A deberia leerlo el pickit3:



si lo lee podrias grabar tus pic sin ningun problema con esto ya deberias grabarlo perfectamente. espero haberte ayudado. sigue la coneccion atentamente es simple aveces nos equivocamos en cosas mepqueñas. o cambia los cables etc...

yo programo con el mplab X pero al momento de pasarlos al pic siempre ocupo este programa y he trabajado muy bien con pic16f84A y el pic16f628A cero problema.


----------



## kraw (Ago 5, 2014)

De acuerdo, probaré eso, te comentaré tan pronto como lo pruebe.

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo!.


----------



## kraw (Ago 6, 2014)

Acabo de probarlo, resulta que ahora no me ha dado ningún error a la hora de cargar el programa, así que no ha habido ningún problema ahí. Cuando he realizado las conexiones para el led ni lo enciende ni nada, pero eso ya tiene que ser algún error de conexionado!.


----------



## kraw (Ago 6, 2014)

Acabo de instalar y ejecutar el programa que me has pasado. Resulta que en el programa me dice que lee perfectamente del pic, etc. Sin embargo, ahora cuando he ido a cargar el programa desde el mplabx, sin tocar ningun cable, me dice "Connection failed".
¿A que puede deberse?.

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 6, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Acabo de probarlo, resulta que ahora no me ha dado ningún error a la hora de cargar el programa, así que no ha habido ningún problema ahí. Cuando he realizado las conexiones para el led ni lo enciende ni nada, pero eso ya tiene que ser algún error de conexionado!.



supongo esto ya lo simulaste y viste su correcto funcionamiento antes de programar el pic.

mira lo primero que debes saber es como configuraste los fuses. por ejemplo el master clear,  procura que este bien configurado(1 o 0) o si esta habilitado.

segundo revisa el voltaje adecuado para tu pic(verifica los 5V). 

Revisa si el cristal esta bien conectado(pines 16,15)con los condensadores adecuados. 

 verifica el clasico error de los led, ve que esten correctamente polarizados, y tambien la correcta resistencia.




> Acabo de instalar y ejecutar el programa que me has pasado. Resulta que en el programa me dice que lee perfectamente del pic, etc. Sin embargo, ahora cuando he ido a cargar el programa desde el mplabx, sin tocar ningun cable, me dice "Connection failed".
> ¿A que puede deberse?.
> 
> Un saludo!.



mira, creo saber cuales son tus problemas. a medida que vallas programando te daras cuenta de pequeños errores de orden y que en realidad son como mañitas que vas aprendiendo en la parte de programacion software o simulacion. creo, me atrevo a decirte que trataste de programar con el pickit 3 usando el mplab, pero dejaste abierto el programa que te entregue. 

El programa pickit3.exe tiene el control de tu programador, y eso interfiere con el mplab. prueba cerrar los dos programas y conectarlo solo con un programa a la vez,antes de conectar el mplab o el pickit.exe a tu programador  verifica comunicacion.

si el pickit3 pudo leer tu dispositivo, deberia grabarlo sin ningun problema. si logra grabarlo y lo simulaste adecuadamente, y viste que ha funcionado, deberia ser el coneccionado de tu pic o voltaje adecuado,clock,MCLR,leds resistencias etc...

ojala te funcione...saludos.


----------



## kraw (Ago 6, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> supongo esto ya lo simulaste y viste su correcto funcionamiento antes de programar el pic.
> 
> mira lo primero que debes saber es como configuraste los fuses. por ejemplo el master clear,  procura que este bien configurado(1 o 0) o si esta habilitado.
> 
> ...



Buenas!
acabo de comprobarlo, desde el programa que has pasado del pickit 3 teóricamente si que ha cargado el programa en el pic pero cuando realizo las conexiones en la protoboard no hace nada.

La conexión que realizo para el oscilador es esta:

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140806102533327617.png

El pin MCLR lo pongo a 1 para evitar que el clear actúe.
El oscilador es de 4 Mhz y los condensadores de 33 nF.
¿A qué resistencia te refieres?.
A la hora de la programación no especifico nada en cuanto al MCLR, WDT, etc.
He desmontado todo de nuevo y he realizado el conexionado otra vez, y nada.

¿Qué podría estar sucediendo?

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 6, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Buenas!
> acabo de comprobarlo, desde el programa que has pasado del pickit 3 teóricamente si que ha cargado el programa en el pic pero cuando realizo las conexiones en la protoboard no hace nada.
> 
> La conexión que realizo para el oscilador es esta:
> ...



me referia a las resistencias que pones a los led para limitar la corriente.

vamos por parte.

lo simulaste y te funciono sin problemas? manda screen de tu circuito simulado.

te aconsejo un circuito parecido a este.

( no esta demas señalar que en el simulador no es necesario poner los cristales para hacer funcionar el pic, pero si se debe expecificar su velocidad en el simulador 4 Mhz y obvio poner el archivo .hex que compilaste.)

(tampoco energizar el pic en el simulador este se energiza en el circuito real)
pin 14 --> positivo 5V
pin5 a  negativo.



primero ve si en la simulacion todo corre correctamente.


saludos.


----------



## kraw (Ago 6, 2014)

Aquí subo la captura de pantalla del programa simulado en proteus.

http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140807120703832574.png

No me he molestado en ponerle la resistencia al led en el simulador y obviamente no he colocado ni oscilador ni alimentación ya que en el simulador no es necesario.
Comprobado, en el simulador funciona correctamente, encendiendo y apagando la luz del led cada segundo.
Exacto, el esquema que uso es como el de tu imagen adjuntada, solo que al MCLR no le pongo un pulsador y lo pongo directamente a 1 ya que solo me interesa comprobar que funciona y ya trabajare con el MCLR en un futuro. La alimentación correcto, a 5V ya masa los pines correspondientes. El cristal que uso es de 4.3Mhz creo, aunque eso da igual, lo único que cambiaría es que el periodo de cambio de estado no sería exactamente 1 segundo, y los condensadores son de 33nF,que por lo que me he informado está dentro de los parámetros variables para el oscilador.
Así que no consigo ver la fuente del problema, ya que todos los parámetros parecen estar correctos.

Un saludo!.


----------



## yamilongiano (Ago 6, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Aquí subo la captura de pantalla del programa simulado en proteus.
> 
> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140807120703832574.png
> 
> ...



ya ahora que sabemos que el circuito funciona ... es simplemente ir al circuito fisico.

pesca tu multitester y ve si llega correctamente el voltaje a tu microcontrolador.
si esta correctamente energizado. ve si en  rbo hay salida de tension. con el tester deberias sacar cualquier duda.

. otra cosa intenta quizas con otro programa , uno que sepas que esta funcionando quizas hecho en assembler. o programa otro pic, anda probando. cambia el protoboard etc. esta son las cosas que te aconsejo hacer, revisa por si algun contacto defectuoso, cables cortados etc.... mas de eso no se que podria ser.

intenta con un un programa que este bueno funcionando y un pic bueno que sepas que esta en buen estado.

 ve sacando conclusiones eso es lo divertido de aprender. espero soluciones tu problema.


----------



## kraw (Ago 7, 2014)

yamilongiano dijo:


> ya ahora que sabemos que el circuito funciona ... es simplemente ir al circuito fisico.
> 
> pesca tu multitester y ve si llega correctamente el voltaje a tu microcontrolador.
> si esta correctamente energizado. ve si en  rbo hay salida de tension. con el tester deberias sacar cualquier duda.
> ...



El tema es que no tengo multitester, pero si que se que al menos a la alimentación del pic llegan los 5V porque son los de salida de un arduino que tengo y he trabajado con ellos muchas veces sin ningún problema.
Es la primera vez que programo para microcontroladores PIC así que no tengo otros programas ni nada, lo que haré será coger otro microcontrolador a ver si funciona.

Un saludo!.



Acabo de cambiar pics estar probándolo, etc. 
Primero, ahora me resulta imposible cargar el programa desde el Mplabx, me he asegurado de que el de pickit3 esté cerrado, incluso reiniciando y abriendo solo el Mplabx pero nada, éste por alguna razón me dice todo el rato "Connection Failed.", así que no hay manera.
He cargado el programa desde el de pickit3 a los pic, he probado 4 pics distintos, ninguno funciona, no entiendo qué es lo que está sucediendo.
No se me ocurre ya que más probar, pensaría que el pic es defectuoso, pero al haber probado 4 distintos esa opción queda descartada, he comprobado de nuevo todas las conexiones, y todas están correctas.

¿Alguna nueva idea?

Un saludo!.


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola:

He estado pensando en comprar el Pic KIT 3, tengo el clone del PIC Kit 2. ¿Realmente vale la pena comprar ahora el PIC Kit 3 teniendo el 2 o es mejor esperar que venga el PIC Kit 4?

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr34Dl0rD (Dic 13, 2014)

Mi programador Pickit 3 dejó de programar
Buen dia amigos, estoy actualmente con un serio percanse ya que mi programador pickit 3 de un momento a otro, dejó de programar. Se habia estado usando por largo tiempo sin problemas, pues el prototipo que estoy diseñando tiene tiempo en desarrollo, sin embargo un dia programando el microcontrolador objetivo (18F4550) se apagó como si se hubiera quemado y no habia respuesta alguna del mismo (tenia conectado algunos bombillos LED para probar que funcionaba). La cosa es que al programar el dispositivo con MPLAB v.8.80, el programa no da señales de que hay algun problema, incluso, al darle click al boton de programar, dice successfully completed (lo que siempre sale cuando programas) pero el pic sigue desmayado, es decir, no está grabando nada al pic. Intentè con un amigo de programar el PIC en otro lado (otro programador) y el pic estaba funcionando con normalidad, de modo de que el PIC no està quemado. Por otra parte probé tambien aislarlo del circuito y programarlo en otro tablero con solo la circuiteria justa para que pueda programarse y prender un bombillito led de manera intermitente. Sin embargo, ocurre lo mismo. Estoy supliendole al circuito con una fuente externa al programador, es decir, el programador no esta supliendo energia al pic. Por supuesto, he intentado programar con el mismo programador a otro pic, sin exito.

Ya no se que mas intentar para resolver el problema, y no quisiera gastar mas dinero comprando otro programador. Soy de Venezuela y un programador oscila entre los 6900 BsF (el salario minimo es 5000 aprox, para que tengan idea de lo costoso que es). adicionalmente les menciono que probé con programa de pickit 3 version beta que propusieron en este hilo y tampoco funcionó, el pic que programa sigue sin responder. muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 13, 2014)

Hola, ¿tienes activada la opción "verify after program"?, si no, activala y dale nuevamente a programar para ver que ocurre


----------



## Dr34Dl0rD (Feb 24, 2015)

El error derrepente dejó de ocurrir. Estas son las cosas random que a veces le dan a los pics y derrepente de manera magica vuelven a la vida. Gracias de todos modos amigos.


----------

